# Lactose as a Trigger Food



## fullofhope19 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been diagnosed or actually rediagnosed with IBS with C and D. I am looking into trying to find trigger foods. I have taken out dairy and am seeing an improvement. Luckily I have no reaction to soy. However the lactose free alternative foods are so expensive. I was wondering if using an over the counter medicine like lactaid would help or cause it to be worse. Anyone tried this who has noticed dairy as a trigger food?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it is the lactose (rather than how fatty some dairy products are) then something like lactaid should help.


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

If you are only having issues with dairy because of lactose intolerance, then yes, lactaid products would probably help you.If you are like me and a lot of IBS sufferers who have no lactose intolerance problem but can't digest dairy products, it's generally not the lactase that is the offender and lactaid products won't help. I don't know what it is about dairy that makes me unable to digest it..be it the fat or the proteins, but I simply cannot do much of it. Small amounts here and there when my tummy is full are okay, but I typically don't tempt fate. Cutting it out made my GI problems much better, too, as well as my allergies. (Dairy products can exacerbate mucous production)Get a lactose intolerance test done. It will show whether you are truly intolerant to lactose. Even if you aren't, it is not uncommon for you to have problems with it given your IBS diagnosis.The replacements may cost a little more money, but if you feel better, then why worry about spending a little money on your health? We spend so much money on all sorts of needless "stuff" that I think you can justify being a little more indulgent in your diet. Just a thought







It helped me rationalize my food budget when I was poor college kid.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I totally second amanda's suggestion. It was generally assumed by everyone who was aware of my bowel frequency that I was lactose intolerant when my D was an everyday thing. Soy for dairy and protien had become my new, best friend. Once I got the D stopped, the reaction to dairy slowly faded away and I was back to being an omnivore.Mark


----------

